# Secret Santa Images



## The_Traveler (Nov 22, 2013)

EVRYONE IS INVITED, just add your message to the end.

I see a lot of images here that I'd be happy to have and I could offer a swap but my kind of stuff isn't for everyone's taste and I couldn't handle repeated rejections.

However, there is always a* Secret Santa image gifts *

The gift would be an 11 x14 or 10 x 15 printable jpeg of the giver's choice. (with a license to print it that is good for a couple of weeks)
(Each person gets a secret recipient)

It would be a surprise to the recipient (but of course the giver would eventually be known)

I have gotten a few PMs asking 
1) how one signs up and
2) how it works


To be involved, just add your name to the thread.
Sometime in December I will randomize the list and assign each Santa a recipient from the names on the list.
Then its up to the Santa either to send an image of his/her own choice or to offer his recipient a choice of images.


You are not exchanging image jpegs but giving to one person and receiving from another.


It will, I hope, be fun to know that someone else has your image.




Don't be shy, this isn't a test of abilities but a way to share whatever our gifts are.



Lew


----------



## Juga (Nov 22, 2013)

I am interested however I don't feel like I have much to offer.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 22, 2013)

Sounds fun! I'd be up for that!

*EDIT:* If I wasn't already clear enough--I'm in!


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 22, 2013)

Juga said:


> I am interested however I don't feel like I have much to offer.



SANTA SAYS NO NEGATIVE CRAP ALLOWED


----------



## amolitor (Nov 22, 2013)

I like the idea, in general, but I suspect it results in a lot of fun followed by very little "printing out and framing"?

Would it make sense to modify it slightly in some dimension that smells a bit like:

- either offer up modest portfolios in a "pick one of these" fashion
and/or
- add a trading phase

?

Just some thoughts.

I think I'm interested..


----------



## ronlane (Nov 22, 2013)

Interesting concept Lew. Let me think about it and decide. I may not have many prints that would be solid enough to include here.


----------



## limr (Nov 22, 2013)

I really like the idea, too (despite the rejection anxiety...shhh...)


----------



## Derrel (Nov 22, 2013)

Sounds like a pretty awesome idea actually...I'll sign up for it.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 22, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I like the idea, in general, but I suspect it results in a lot of fun followed by very little "printing out and framing"?
> 
> Would it make sense to modify it slightly in some dimension that smells a bit like:
> 
> ...





ronlane said:


> Interesting concept Lew. Let me think about it and decide. I may not have many prints that would be solid enough to include here.




Well, perhaps the Santa could choose to send links to a selection of 1, 2, 3 or 4 for the recipient to pick.

Also, perhaps those who have signed up would PM someone and send them links to the thread.

Lew


----------



## Juga (Nov 22, 2013)

limr said:


> I really like the idea, too (despite the rejection anxiety...shhh...)



I am in the same boat. I have seen many photos that I would love to have prints of here on TPF but my work is not even close to being print worthy yet.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 22, 2013)

Juga said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the idea, too,  but my work is not even close to being print worthy yet.
> ...


----------



## manaheim (Nov 22, 2013)

Freaky.

So do people get to pick? I'm so confused. I'll have to read this later.


----------



## mishele (Nov 22, 2013)

Sounds very interesting!! What do I need to do?!!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 22, 2013)

I am a little bit confused too, but would be happy to be involved.


----------



## mishele (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh, and I'm not printing my black light image! So, forget about it!


----------



## Juga (Nov 22, 2013)

mishele said:


> Oh, and I'm not printing my black light image! So, forget about it!



Are you saying you are a serial killer?


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 22, 2013)

I have gotten a few PMs asking 
1) how one signs up and
2) how it works

To be involved, just add your name to the thread.
Sometime in December I will randomize the list and assign each Santa a recipient from the names on the list.
Then its up to the Santa either to send an image of his/her own choice or to offer his recipient a choice of images.

You are not exchanging image jpegs but giving to one person and receiving from another.

It will, I hope, be fun to know that someone else has your image.
I plan to have mine printed and display it.

Don't be shy, this isn't a test of abilities but a way to share whatever our gifts are.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 22, 2013)

K, I'm in.


----------



## mishele (Nov 22, 2013)

ME


----------



## pgriz (Nov 22, 2013)

So, some lucky guy is getting Mishele for Christmas?  This IS getting interesting.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 22, 2013)

Right-o, I remember Secret Santa Protocol now! You know who your victim/recipient IS in advance. You DO NOT know who will be giving YOU a picture.

So you can surreptitiously do research, and you can hopefully drop hints.

Count me IN.


----------



## runnah (Nov 22, 2013)

Does it have to be a photo that has been posted or can we take a photo specially designed for the recipient?


----------



## amolitor (Nov 22, 2013)

I already have all the pictures of your junk I'll ever need, runnah.


----------



## mishele (Nov 22, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I already have all the pictures of your junk I'll ever need, runnah.



You, too?!!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll play...


----------



## runnah (Nov 22, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I already have all the pictures of your junk I'll ever need, runnah.



I was thinking of picking a subject that the recipient enjoys, but it's nice to know you have my junk on your mind.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 22, 2013)

Sure I'm in!


----------



## ronlane (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 22, 2013)

also in


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 22, 2013)

I just got done watching a vicious gory Santa killer movie so I am a little nervous of this secret Santa thing. what the heck why not. sign me up.


----------



## limr (Nov 22, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## limr (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh, and I like runnah's idea about taking a new picture specifically for the person we are assigned. Of course if my picture comes out like crap, I reserve the right to pick an older shot that already did come out well.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm in.

It should be fun.

I'm worried a bit though, because my photos aren't that likable... but apparently Santa don't want to hear any negativity crap...


----------



## binga63 (Nov 23, 2013)

Count me in...


----------



## weags77 (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm in ! Sounds like a great idea and a good chance for us new here to get to know people a bit better. 

That being said if I get a picture of someone's  junk that's not of the feminine variety I might be disappointed haha.


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2013)

For a whiskery old curmudgeon, you sure can be sweet.   :love:   

I'm in.


----------



## squirrels (Nov 23, 2013)

mishele said:


> Oh, and I'm not printing my black light image! So, forget about it!



Black light image? How did I miss this??


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 23, 2013)

terri said:


> For a whiskery old curmudgeon, you sure can be sweet.   :love:
> 
> I'm in.



I'll admit to 'whiskery' and 'curmudgeon' parts but not to the 'old' or the 'sweet.'


----------



## Tight Knot (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds like fun, I'm in, but..... mine will be a Hanukah present :mrgreen:


----------



## SCraig (Nov 23, 2013)

Count me in as well.  Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 23, 2013)

Please be aware that I didn't invite just people I liked, I invited those whose names I come across.

So, to make this a success, invite your friends to put their names on this lest.

Lew


----------



## pgriz (Nov 23, 2013)

squirrels said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and I'm not printing my black light image! So, forget about it!
> ...



Ah, it was posted before you joined.  TPF had a "thanks" system going on then, and it broke shortly after the post.  Became a cult classic.  And then Mish took it down.      But it certainly showed some of the potential uses of "Black Light".


----------



## ffarl (Nov 23, 2013)

Count me in. Mish, I've got that image as a desktop background.  The boys at the office all say "hi", by the way.


----------



## mishele (Nov 23, 2013)

ffarl said:


> Count me in. Mish, I've got that image as a desktop background.  The boys at the office all say "hi", by the way.



I know already, Nick told me. Perv! Hehe


----------



## Granddad (Nov 24, 2013)

Rejection anxiety get thee hence! I'll play.


----------



## leighthal (Nov 24, 2013)

I would be honoured to frame any pic received.


----------



## peter27 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm in and look forward to getting a nice surprise.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 24, 2013)

Throw my name in the list.  I hope I can get a good photo out there otherwise it might just be a picture of a fire truck or a bunny rabbit


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 24, 2013)

All right
there are 29 people signed up.

I would like to double that.

So please each of you guys be responsible for getting at least one other person to play.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 24, 2013)

Put me on the list, please.


----------



## Sventek (Nov 24, 2013)

OK - I'll join in, too.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 24, 2013)

Did I say I am in yet? I am in.



**(Psssst "R", a.k.a. Majeed, I never received Two Minutes of Hanalei in the mail. Now would be a great time to rectify the situation. Merry Christmas.)

[h=1][/h]


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 24, 2013)

OK........ I'm in!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 24, 2013)

limr said:


> Oh, and I like runnah's idea about taking a new picture specifically for the person we are assigned. Of course if my picture comes out like crap, I reserve the right to pick an older shot that already did come out well.


Mehhh.... I'm just going to edit the EXIF data!


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 24, 2013)

Whoop whoop I'm in.

Can't wait to send my printable "artistic" newds to someone!


----------



## paigew (Nov 25, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm packing up my office & computer etc. while my basement is being renovated...so I might regret this when the deadline comes...but what the heck, I'm in.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 25, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Please be aware that I didn't invite just people I liked, I invited those whose names I come across.


Surely my name popped up on one of those threads......  


Count me in.  I've got one primed for a 16x20" print that will knock your socks off when displayed on metallic paper.


----------



## squirrels (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, I don't know what I'd give, but I'd like to be in. I'm hoping to print a 16X20 of Kundalini's scary bloodshot eyeball.


----------



## Tiller (Nov 25, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## runnah (Nov 25, 2013)

I would like to participate.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 25, 2013)

I might have one or two that are worthwhile; I'll try it.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 25, 2013)

Up to 41.
Only 59 to go.
Ask the next person who comments after you to join


----------



## jaomul (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm in thanks.

P.S- can i call myself a pro now?


----------



## Aloicious (Nov 27, 2013)

jaomul said:


> P.S- can i call myself a pro now?



only if the internet agrees 

I'll join in, do I need to send a PM for it to be official or anything?


----------



## mmaria (Nov 27, 2013)

Aloicious said:


> I'll join in, do I need to send a PM for it to be official or anything?



no, you're in now 

who's next?

I mean, why not? It'll be fun.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 1, 2013)

Final List - 
let me know ASAP by PM if your name isn't on this list and you do want to participate.
I will randomize and send PMs tonight.



480SparkyAloiciousamolitorastronikonBig mikebinga63darkshadowderrelffarlgranddadHughGuesswhojaomuljugakathythorsonKundalinileighthallimrmanaheimmishelemmariaoldhippypaigewpeter27pgrizpixelrabbitrexbobcatronlanerunnahscraigsm4himsnowbearsquirrelsSventekterrithe_travelertight knotTillertiredironweags77


----------



## manaheim (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm still confused by what we are doing so you better take me off.  Lol


----------



## snowbear (Dec 1, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I'm still confused by what we are doing so you better take me off.  Lol



As I understand it, Traveler will send each participant the name of another participant.  Each of us will then give a photo to the person who's name we've been given.  We can either chose one of our existing photos or contact them and ask what they would like a photo of.  A print license needs to be given to them as well, so they can print the photo.  You give a photo and you get a photo.


----------



## mishele (Dec 1, 2013)

Can you trade names? I don't like who I got! Lol


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 1, 2013)

mishele said:


> Can you trade names? I don't like who I got! Lol



That's funny, I just got a message from the person who got you with almost exactly the same words.


----------



## mishele (Dec 1, 2013)

Lol As if!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 1, 2013)

Hm, give someone two or three breasts and they think they're a star


----------



## Tiller (Dec 1, 2013)

Already sent my message out with links to pictures. Can't wait to see who I got :mrgreen:


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 1, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Can you trade names? I don't like who I got! Lol
> ...


:lmao:


----------



## kathyt (Dec 1, 2013)

This is fun. Thanks traveler.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 1, 2013)

Sent mine out as well. Should have added a 30 Day return policy.:lmao:


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 1, 2013)

Can someone show me what a print license is. Thanks Ed


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 1, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Can someone show me what a print license is. Thanks Ed



It's just a written statement, with the facts that 1.) you are the creator who holds the copyright of the image and 2.) you are giving so-and-so permission to print one 8x10.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 1, 2013)

480sparky said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone show me what a print license is. Thanks Ed
> ...


Thanks, but I think I was seeing if there is a form.


----------



## mishele (Dec 1, 2013)

Or just order and ship it to them.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 1, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > oldhippy said:
> ...




Odds are, your recipient is just going to print it at home.... no form would be needed.


----------



## paigew (Dec 2, 2013)

Can we send a print? Or is it all digital? I wonder how many will actually be printed?? This is fun, I got my name and now I have to select the images!! Thanks for putting it together


----------



## sm4him (Dec 2, 2013)

mishele said:


> Can you trade names? I don't like who I got! Lol



Well, gosh, I was kinda hoping to get one of your awesome flower pics, but NOW....now, I'm kinda hoping I do NOT get a picture from you, since there would be no way of knowing whether I was the name you got CHANGED to, or the name you got STUCK with. :lmao:


----------



## peter27 (Dec 2, 2013)

How do I send my Image? I can't see any way to attach a file to a PM.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 2, 2013)

480sparky said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



I dunno--if it's something I really like, I'll definitely be having it printed elsewhere, because my home printer is a piece of junk that is barely capable of producing a reasonable black-text-only document.  One of these days, I have GOT to get a decent printer!


----------



## mishele (Dec 2, 2013)

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Can you trade names? I don't like who I got! Lol
> ...


lol I was just being silly, I would never ask to change names. I love the person I got...hehe


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 2, 2013)

peter27 said:


> How do I send my Image? I can't see any way to attach a file to a PM.



If it's within the size limits, simply upload it to your PhotoBucket, DropBox or Flickr account. Otherwise there's tons of free file hosting sites.


----------



## peter27 (Dec 2, 2013)

480sparky said:


> peter27 said:
> 
> 
> > How do I send my Image? I can't see any way to attach a file to a PM.
> ...



OK, thanks Sparky.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 2, 2013)

Woot! I love who I got!


----------



## sm4him (Dec 2, 2013)

mishele said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



I know, I was just messing with you. If you REALLY didn't like the person you got, I highly doubt you'd just announce it "publicly" and ask for a do-over!
Besides, I *KNOW* you love me!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 2, 2013)

480sparky said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



I'm having the one I receive printed out.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 2, 2013)

See, this is the kind of unintended side effects I was afraid of.
Raw passions exposed, the heat of long simmering rage, bodice ripping everywhere.

Mishele has long nurtured an unrequited passion for her 'person' and when fate threw her this screwball in the form of an innocent secret Santa assignment, her emotions could no be contained.
I cannot be responsible, I re-ordered the names using a random number generator and then assigned the matches.

Statistics never lie - and, clearly, raw animal desires cannot be denied.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 2, 2013)

If you really really love your victim, or if you really really hate them, the same answer applies: Send them a picture of your junk.


----------



## ffarl (Dec 2, 2013)

amolitor said:


> If you really really love your victim, or if you really really hate them, the same answer applies: Send them a picture of your junk.



  Dangit.  Stole my idea!


----------



## Tiller (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm still waiting to receive mine. The suspense is the best part


----------



## pgriz (Dec 2, 2013)

Wait.  You mean that you're NOT supposed to wait till Dec.24 11pm to start thinking about this?


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 2, 2013)

Another idea!

I sent a PM to my designated recipient [*sic*(?)I have no idea what a good single word would be] and got back such a pleasant message expressing appreciation and anticipation of receiving an image that it made my day.
It also made me realize how irrationally excited I am to receive an image in this way as a gift. 

When I finally do complete the circuit and get the image, I will ask my Santa if I have permission to post a version and tell the world why I like the image I got.

There is a place for unqualified positive regard, especially when it comes to gifts.

Lew


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 2, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> ......
> When I finally do complete the circuit and get the image, I will ask my Santa if I have permission to post a version and tell the world why I like the image I got........



I have yet to hear from my S.S., but I gave my recipient his choice of any image in my gallery.


----------



## mmaria (Dec 2, 2013)

I've just sent my gift... I feel great!

My photo isn't that great but the feeling of giving something is 

Oh, I feel like a child, can't wait for a present


----------



## ffarl (Dec 2, 2013)

What's with you people?  I thought I had time to work on this!!  Doesn't anyone procrastinate any more?


----------



## leighthal (Dec 2, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Another idea!
> 
> I sent a PM to my designated recipient [*sic*(?)I have no idea what a good single word would be]
> 
> Lew



Godess works well. But that's just my opinion. :mrgreen:


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 2, 2013)

ffarl said:


> .........  Doesn't anyone procrastinate any more?



I'll let you know, say................... January 4th.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 2, 2013)

Maybe I should have gotten in on this...
I don't shoot much of anything outside of portraits for people...which is why i didn't participate. (it would be like getting the picture of some random family in your wal-mart picture frame)
I suppose i _*could*_ have sent them a Leica camera instead. probably not as exciting though.


----------



## terri (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm still toying with the idea of letting my recipient choose something, or just foisting something at random upon the poor soul... :razz:


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 2, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Maybe I should have gotten in on this...
> I don't shoot much of anything outside of portraits for people...which is why i didn't participate. (it would be like getting the picture of some random family in your wal-mart picture frame)
> I suppose i could have sent them a Leica camera instead. probably not as exciting though.



You can be my secret Santa, pixmedic.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 2, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I should have gotten in on this...
> ...



Send DGM the Leica.


Then send me _everything else_ photographic you have!  :mrgreen:


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 2, 2013)

480sparky said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



you would be surprised how little photographic equipment I have. the wife has quite a bit of it though. :mrgreen:


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 2, 2013)

amolitor said:


> If you really really love your victim, or if you really really hate them, the same answer applies: Send them a picture of your junk.



Not everyone likes macro shots.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 2, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > If you really really love your victim, or if you really really hate them, the same answer applies: Send them a picture of your junk.
> ...



have mercy....
i just about fell out of my chair. 
you get a "get out of jail free card" from me Lew...
im just glad i was not drinking anything at the time...
epic.

On a serious note, let me know if you are offend amolitor and ill remove the comments.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow. Just... wow.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 2, 2013)

Received & sent.


----------



## mishele (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm going have my person pick a shot and then I'll have it printed. I would like to be able to sign it and number it.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 2, 2013)

mishele said:


> I'm going have my person pick a shot and then I'll have it printed. I would like to be able to sign it and number it.



Mishele, that's a good idea. 

On another note, I don't browse TPF a lot on my computer (usually do it mobile) and getting to see your profile pic... you're quite the looker! Do you do any modeling?


----------



## ratssass (Dec 2, 2013)

...you do know mishelle is a confused man,right?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 2, 2013)

ratssass said:


> ...you do know mishelle is a confused man,right?



I could try to come up with something witty, but...

No, I was not aware of that. I'm a fan of profile pictures being the picture of the person who's profile it's representing..

In either case, modeling is fun! I recommend it


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 2, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> ratssass said:
> 
> 
> > ...you do know mishelle is a confused man,right?
> ...



i tried that, but my mustache wont fit within the confines of the allotted avatar space.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 2, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > ratssass said:
> ...



I liked your last one!! The fact that it wouldn't fit made it even better!


----------



## SCraig (Dec 2, 2013)

I sent my recipient a PM yesterday but haven't heard anything yet.  Some people in this thread REALLY need to check their PM's from time to time (hint, hint!).


----------



## manaheim (Dec 2, 2013)

Yup I'm doing the print and number thing too.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 2, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > ratssass said:
> ...



Or within SPACE-TIME ITSELF. Admit it.


----------



## mishele (Dec 2, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going have my person pick a shot and then I'll have it printed. I would like to be able to sign it and number it.
> ...





ratssass said:


> ...you do know mishelle is a confused man,right?



Ahhh yes, that is my wife and she does do some modeling for me, if you know what I mean!


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 2, 2013)

SCraig said:


> I sent my recipient a PM yesterday but haven't heard anything yet.  Some people in this thread REALLY need to check their PM's from time to time (hint, hint!).


Did reply , hope so anyhow, functionally tech illiterate .


----------



## ronlane (Dec 2, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Maybe I should have gotten in on this...
> I don't shoot much of anything outside of portraits for people...which is why i didn't participate. (it would be like getting the picture of some random family in your wal-mart picture frame)
> I suppose i _*could*_ have sent them a Leica camera instead. probably not as exciting though.



pixmedic, if you are giving a Leica as a present, You can be my secret santa.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 3, 2013)

ronlane said:


> pixmedic, if you are giving a Leica as a present, You can be my secret santa.



Psh, I called dibs!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Dec 3, 2013)

Mine has been received and sent.


----------



## Tight Knot (Dec 4, 2013)

I am having a problem uploading my image into a private message. It only allows me to upload a URL. 
Any ideas, people?


----------



## Tight Knot (Dec 4, 2013)

Tight Knot said:


> I am having a problem uploading my image into a private message. It only allows me to upload a URL.
> Any ideas, people?



No problem, figured it out.
Sent and received


----------



## limr (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my person to respond. Send a PM the day before yesterday.


----------



## Tiller (Dec 4, 2013)

Have neither heard from my recipient nor my secret santa :waiting:


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 4, 2013)

Did  I hear that someone is giving away Leicas?


Me me me me 
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 4, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Have neither heard from my recipient nor my secret santa :waiting:



If it would make you feel any better,
here's a picture of a rock



I can get you pictures of Firetrucks too


----------



## ronlane (Dec 4, 2013)

Sent Secret Santa recipient their picture this morning on PM (Hope they get it today) and I got my photo from my Secret Santa. Now I'm getting it ready to be printed (not by me, cause that wouldn't do the work justice.)

Thanks Lew for putting this on and thanks to everyone for participating, this is a cool idea.


----------



## paigew (Dec 4, 2013)

Should we start a thread sharing our photo gifts? I wan't to see what everyone got


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 4, 2013)

paigew said:


> Should we start a thread sharing our photo gifts? I wan't to see what everyone got



Not till after Christmas!


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 4, 2013)

Good idea, Paige

*The first person to start that thread should add the link to this thread so we all know where to go.*


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 4, 2013)

paigew said:


> Should we start a thread sharing our photo gifts? I wan't to see what everyone got



ooh now that's pressure


----------



## ronlane (Dec 4, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Good idea, Paige
> 
> *The first person to start that thread should add the link to this thread so we all know where to go.*





astroNikon said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > Should we start a thread sharing our photo gifts? I wan't to see what everyone got
> ...




No pressure, just make them selfies holding the print.


----------



## Tiller (Dec 4, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> > Have neither heard from my recipient nor my secret santa :waiting:
> ...



I don't much like rocks. Better post the firetruck.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 4, 2013)

Tiller said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Tiller said:
> ...



:lmao:
here's what I currently have handy.



notice the composition, with multiple leading lines of the fire hose and the ladder ...
ooh .. wait ... it's a firetruck gosh darn it


----------



## ronlane (Dec 4, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



And the high line wires and the tree and the roof of the building, they all work. Now we need to talk about the posing, maybe if you had the front tires turned and let some air out of it to make it appear to be squinching.


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 4, 2013)

I've messaged my recipient, but haven't heard back...I have heard from my secret santa though, so we're in communication.


----------



## Tiller (Dec 4, 2013)

ronlane said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Tiller said:
> ...


----------



## ronlane (Dec 4, 2013)

Tiller, it's all about the squinch.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 4, 2013)

Dun mah part.  Now it's up to the all-knowing Google to deliver.  But this really violates my basic Christmas principle of waiting until the last moment.  Actually, I can get away with it because my wife usually takes care of all those details for me (including what she gets).  But I will claim that I'm not a total douchebag as I get to wrap the ones "I'm" giving.  Of course, the family knows the game, and it's always "Oh wow, thanks Mom!  er, Dad."


----------



## ronlane (Dec 4, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Dun mah part.  Now it's up to the all-knowing Google to deliver.  But this really violates my basic Christmas principle of waiting until the last moment.  Actually, I can get away with it because my wife usually takes care of all those details for me (including what she gets).  But I will claim that I'm not a total douchebag as I get to wrap the ones "I'm" giving.  Of course, the family knows the game, and it's always "Oh wow, thanks Mom!  er, Dad."



I'm in charge of earning the money that my wife uses to pay for them.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 4, 2013)

ronlane said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Tiller said:
> ...



I could probably get the posing done
Except, for some reason, I think our Captain would give me a handpump to fill the tires back up.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 4, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Good idea, Paige
> 
> *The first person to start that thread should add the link to this thread so we all know where to go.*




Grinch!  :er:


----------



## snowbear (Dec 4, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> I can get you pictures of Firetrucks too



Me too - we have a pink one: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...592438.-2207520000.1386197452.&type=3&theater.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 4, 2013)

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I can get you pictures of Firetrucks too
> ...



Where's the Fire Truck .. I only see a bunch of pink outfit cheerleaders ...


----------



## bc_steve (Dec 4, 2013)

D'oh!  I guess I will have to sign up for next year!


----------



## Tiller (Dec 4, 2013)

bc_steve said:


> D'oh!  I guess I will have to sign up for next year!



You can always be on call in case anyone drops out


----------



## mmaria (Dec 5, 2013)

Maybe my Santa doesn't live here anymore....... I'm still waiting... I'll be waiting... no problem Santa...

Or maybe, just maybe, Santa doesn't exist?! 

Have to grow up...


----------



## Sventek (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you so much to my Secret Santa, and I hope that my recipient enjoyed their image.


----------



## limr (Dec 7, 2013)

This has been really very a fun thing to be part of! I enjoy the giving part as much as the receiving! (Outta the gutter!) Thank you, Lew, for putting this all together, and thanks to everyone who played along and made it a lot of fun 

And as an ancillary benefit, I've finally populated and organized a Flickr account that I've had for years but never used.

I also seem to have passed into Junkie status without even realizing...


----------



## wyogirl (Dec 7, 2013)

bummer... missed it.


----------



## paigew (Dec 8, 2013)

Is there an image thread yet? I will start one today if not.


----------



## Juga (Dec 8, 2013)

There isn't one yet that I know of.


----------



## paigew (Dec 8, 2013)

Okay is everyone comfortable with having a non watermark image shared on here? I guess we should check that first...


----------



## manaheim (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm going to print my image and send it to the person, so I can just post that.

I'm not sure if she's picked one yet, though.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 8, 2013)

limr said:


> <snip> I also seem to have passed into Junkie status without even realizing...



It seems that's always the case.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 8, 2013)

^


----------



## paigew (Dec 8, 2013)

The thread! http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/346563-post-your-secret-santa-image-here.html


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 8, 2013)

*Merry Christmas **guys and gals
*
I found Santa, but his sleigh was in the shop, so he was on his* Mack*


----------



## leeroix (Dec 9, 2013)

Dang. Just saw this...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 9, 2013)

Hmmm... Perhaps we have enough people and time for a round 2?


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 9, 2013)

If you have not heard from your Secret Santa or your recipient, please send me a PM with something relevant in the subject line.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 4, 2014)

Please note this thread to get feedback for next year.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ecret-santa-christmas-2014-a.html#post3129118


----------

